# Shift Knob Wrap



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

So this will be a tutorial on wrapping a shift knob. I am posting this now so you guys can keep me honest and keep bugging me. I need to obtain some black paracord (I'M OUT!) and when I do I will complete this project how-to for you.

This is what I am going to wrap. An old wooden knob made from an old hiking pole. I currently use this as my shifter on the Jeepus.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I drive a 5 speed too, sub'd so I can do mine


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

J-Will said:


> I drive a 5 speed too, sub'd so I can do mine


I haz 6 speeds. :shhh:


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin said:


> I haz 6 speeds. :shhh:


 I used to.. Then my son came along! Lol. Still a good trade off.


----------



## Steelman (Apr 11, 2013)

......waiting...


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, where is Vin?


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

hey vin...


...how's your knob comin'...


lol


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Pshhh. I am here. Just no time for projects at the moment. Had a lot going on. out:


----------

